# Unusual Eruptions in Yellowstone



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

While scientists don't seem alarmed this is always something to keep an eye on.



> The world's largest active geyser has erupted three times in the past six weeks at Yellowstone National Park, including once this week, in a pattern that is unusual but not at all indicative of a more destructive volcanic eruption brewing beneath Wyoming, geologists said on Saturday.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/unusual-eruptions-worlds-largest-active-geyser-yellowstone-184950999.html


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We are supposed to take the grandkids to Yellowstone in June. Maybe we won't. Glacier is pretty nice in June.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They'll never "seem" alarmed, at least not to us.
If we ever catch wind of the big boy's blowout, it will be from independent researchers or from the blackened sky... you know one or the other.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They won’t say what’s going on for fear of the public going into panic mode......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> They won't say what's going on for fear of the public going into panic mode......


Again, . . . the old adage, . . ._ follow the money_

"They won't say what's going on for fear of the public going into panic mode".......... because it will stop the cash cow of income there.

They would rather a couple hundred got blown up when it pops, . . . and will then plead "But, . . . but, . . . but, . . . WE didn't know".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Again, . . . the old adage, . . ._ follow the money_
> 
> "They won't say what's going on for fear of the public going into panic mode".......... because it will stop the cash cow of income there.
> 
> ...


If Yellowstone blows, it will be a couple of million, at least.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not if, but when. Watch the rats to get an inkling of what's to come because we won't be officially told till they are safe, if at all.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Nothing to see here folks.... move along...

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The link looked scary since it said Yahoo and AOL had got hooked up with some scammy phone company and wanting me to sign in. That is worse than a giant volcano.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rstanek said:


> They won't say what's going on for fear of the public going into panic mode......


 They won't say because they do not know. In time they will blame it on global warming, oh I mean global climate change. For them to say anything they have to wait until they can frame in terms that support an agenda.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> If Yellowstone blows, it will be a couple of million, at least.


That's right SK! Yellowstone is a potentially extinction level event which might rival others in the past which severely reduced or eliminated many species. Imagine, for example, a 10 year winter or even a mini ice age... 7 billion people and no crops.
Thank God the government recommends a 72 hour emergency supply!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

If Yellowstone goes, then half the world would go with it. The other half would still die off from the fallout/after effects.

In a case like that, my hope is in the Lord, who never said we'd all be wiped out.


----------



## scrappy girl (Apr 11, 2018)

Great article !
I think 100% of the live scientists are paid to not know anything,or not say anything.I have personally seen a few gag orders in my day. I do know that HAARP and other ionospheric heaters can manipulate the earths crust (just like Fukishima) and cause earthquakes. I have learned not to ever trust the gov't or the military complex. If those 2 groups were honest, this website and others like it would not be here to serve those of us desiring the truth.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

scrappy girl said:


> Great article !
> I think 100% of the live scientists are paid to not know anything,or not say anything.I have personally seen a few gag orders in my day. I do know that HAARP and other ionospheric heaters can manipulate the earths crust (just like Fukishima) and cause earthquakes. I have learned not to ever trust the gov't or the military complex. If those 2 groups were honest, this website and others like it would not be here to serve those of us desiring the truth.


Hot Damn, a scrappy girl! I used to know a bunch of them scrappers, now days all I know are a bunch of yappers. So, tell us more .... about yourself, we have an Intro section.

PS this is pic is of one of them scrappers I used to know, huh?


----------

